# 3-D target vs. decoy



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anybody use there 3-d target as a subsitute for an actual decoy, or is there a significant difference that makes it rather foolish to do so? I would think that if the 2-d silohouttes work, any 3-d should. 

I should add that though I'm asking this, I would not consider doing this for firearm season.


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

we used our target as a decoy last year. a doe came bolting out of the woods behind us because a buck was chasing her and as soon as the buck that was chasing the doe saw the buck decoy in the field he just stoped in his tracks. he probebly wouldve never stopped if it wernt for the decoy


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

The weight is one of the only reasons more don't use them. Cost is almost the same for some good decoys and poor 3D targets. You would and should get more use out of the target. I had one out in the back and one morning woke up to it being all tore up. It was stuck several times with antlers and pushed around like a cart. I think the buck thought he did a good job when the head finally came off! LOL


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

The deer (and bears) can't tell that the 3-D targets on my uncles 3D course near Cadillac are targets and not decoy's.

His targets get assaulted every year. His standing bear target has claw marks all over it. Woke up one morning to find his buck target knocked over and be-headed. The head and neck piece was about 10yds from the rest of the target.

I assume that, based on his experiences, it doesn't matter if it's a target or a decoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Biggest buck I've ever killed was in the act of attacking a 3D target I was using as a decoy when he met his end. As was mentioned, biggest problem is transporting.


----------

